# How I get great tips almost every time out



## Glenn78 (Nov 5, 2018)

I’m a strategist. I spent my first 3 months ubering analyzing the city I live in and taking thorough notes.

I learned that I would only drive on pay day weekends. And that I would drive on Friday and Saturday nights and any Sunday or Monday night following a Cowboys victory.

if I’m going to drive my own car I want to maximize profits. One thing I’ve determined, you are losing money long term if you are not getting tips. Therefore it’s of the utmost importance to get profitable tipping rides. And to stay away from areas that don’t tip.

I do not:
1. think about success as getting a lot of rides. Or even long rides. It’s tearing your car up. Success is getting profitable rides. 

2. keep Uber on when near a Walmart. Not only will you not get tipped, you’ll be bogged down waiting for your passenger to come out, then loading groceries, then unloading. All for a $3 minimum fair most likely. All while others are getting profitable rides. You may was well stay home. 

3. wait for people on multiple stop rides. Since we don’t know it’s a multiple stop until we swipe pick up. I just kindly drop
Them off at their first stop, turn off rides, end the ride, give them a 1 star rating and then drive away from the drop off area.

4. do not drive during hours that people are needing rides to and from work. People who are going to their minimum wage job can’t afford to tip you.Get over it.

5. I never complain about Uber to passengers. No one likes a salty driver. 

6. I don’t have signs out begging for tips. Wtf. I’ve ridden in Uber cars that do this…so dumb. People hate beggars. If you do this, and also have a sign begging for good ratings and crying over Uber taking 40% of the fare, Be rest assured you’ll get no tips and bad ratings. 

7. I don’t hand out free water and candy. So dumb. When I did do it no one cared anyways.

What I do:

1: I have conversation starters on and in my car. My favorite sports teams logos are on my car. Even if pax hates my teams, it makes for fun conversation. A pic of my daughter on the sun visor. My profile states that I’m a high school basketball Coach and single dad

2: I keep an army vet hat on my dashboard. Thankfully we live in a country that loves its vets. 

3. I open doors when entering and exiting my vehicle. I hold umbrellas over pax when it’s raining. I don’t care if it’s a super model or a 7 ft beast of a man. I treat people like they are important.


4. I spritz air freshener & open windows in between all rides to keep the car fresh. 

5. I dress like I’m a millionaire. And I smell good. I groom myself.

6. if pax doesn’t bring it up, I create ways to mention that I’m a basketball coach and teacher. People love to tip teachers.

7. I keep a wad of money out of reach but visible in the part of my dash that has a tray. Typically ten 1’s, a 5 and a 20. I do this before I start for the night. I make sure the 5 and 20 are visible.
By doing this I create the illusion that everyone is tipping me and tipping well.

8. I only Uber on weekends. And pay day weekends. People are irresponsible with their money during these times. Especially young people and boyfriends trying to impress their lady. 

9. Anytime a ride takes me out of a profitable area I turn uber off and drive 5 
Miles out of my way back to a good area. Remember, you don’t want a lot of rides, you want profitable rides.

10. I park outside steak houses and clubs. People who are already spending a few hundred dollars on a date night, and trying to impress their lady, tip well.

these strategies usually bring me more in tips than what Uber even pays. Uber should be ashamed of that. But whatever. I don’t work for Uber. I use Uber. Eff Uber. They are a platform that I use to make money, and I’m better at imaking money for myself-than they are. I typically make $3-4 a mile due to high tips. It’s not rare for me to make $500 on a Friday driving from 6pm to 4 am.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

All you have to do is hit "thanks for the tip" in your earnings tab on all the rides that tipped, at least 25% of the time they tip again. There's a way to say thanks again and they may tip again. I did it one time over and over he tipped extra at least 5 times 😂.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

So, you laid out some strategies for tips. Most of which, the majority of us will not do. That's fine though. Not knocking them.
BTW. I hope you are a veteran and not just putting a hat up on your dashboard. The single dad crap is a good ruse though.
Yeah, nothing spells success like a well-dressed, groomed UBER driver! Maybe pizza delivery guys should try that as well!


----------



## lee.lauer (8 mo ago)

3. wait for people on multiple stop rides. Since we don’t know it’s a multiple stop until we swipe pick up. I just kindly drop
Them off at their first stop, turn off rides, end the ride, give them a 1 star rating and then drive away from the drop off area. 

Why on earth would you not only end the trip because of a multi-stop and rate them 1 star? The pax are only doing what the app allows them to do, so you are just being an ass.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

lee.lauer said:


> 3. wait for people on multiple stop rides. Since we don’t know it’s a multiple stop until we swipe pick up. I just kindly drop
> Them off at their first stop, turn off rides, end the ride, give them a 1 star rating and then drive away from the drop off area.
> 
> Why on earth would you not only end the trip because of a multi-stop and rate them 1 star? The pax are only doing what the app allows them to do, so you are just being an ass.


If I remember correctly the stops were intended to be just that, stops. To pick another person up or to drop people off at different locations. It morphed into shopping trips and such. It is not worth the 8¢ a minute to wait while someone shops. Now Uber advertises these stops as shopping opportunities, again taking advantage of the driver that sits there and waits. Look at the wait time rate Uber bills compared to what the driver gets paid. It is sickening. Uber makes more money on wait times than the driver does. If Uber wants us to sit and wait pay us $1 per minute. Otherwise forget it.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Glenn78 said:


> I’m a strategist. I spent my first 3 months ubering analyzing the city I live in and taking thorough notes.
> 
> I learned that I would only drive on pay day weekends. And that I would drive on Friday and Saturday nights and any Sunday or Monday night following a Cowboys victory.
> 
> ...


*Walmart customers tip????*


----------

